# Sticky  PLEASE READ - HOT TOPICS THREADS



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm getting a lot of PM's lately of people complaining of what's going on in the hot topics.

Keep in mind, all contraversial threads come here. If you don't want to read drama and that junk, don't come onto this forum.

If you're sick of RES/NR conversations, don't read this forum. This is where they're all being directed right now. People feel it's necessary to hijack every duck or goose thread and turn it into a debate.

So please don't complain to me about this forum. As they say, "if you can't take the heat stay out of the hot topics" or I think someone did anyway.


----------



## catfisherman2

12


----------



## catfisherman2

:beer: :sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## jhegg

catfisherman2,

WOW! What brand of beer do you drink? :beer: :beer: :beer:

Jim


----------



## gst

Chris Hustad said:


> So please don't complain to me about this forum. As they say, "if you can't take the heat stay out of the hot topics" or I think someone did anyway


Hey don't worry about the heat in the "hot" topics any more. When people can't take being held accountable for what they say, the thread gets locked and if you are foolish enough to take it to the PM's as you're told you simply endure someone making claims in private they would not have the stones to publically.

That is unless you have the same ideologies as a handful of people on this site, then any comments or claims no matter how petty or personal are tolerated. :wink:


----------



## spentwings

gst said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> So please don't complain to me about this forum. As they say, "if you can't take the heat stay out of the hot topics" or I think someone did anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Hey don't worry about the heat in the "hot" topics any more. When people can't take being held accountable for what they say, the thread gets locked and if you are foolish enough to take it to the PM's as you're told you simply endure someone making claims in private they would not have the stones to publically.
> 
> That is unless you have the same ideologies as a handful of people on this site, then any comments or claims no matter how petty or personal are tolerated. :wink:
Click to expand...

gst
Like I said many moons ago, most people that buck a site the way you have would be long gone.
And even though we agree on some fundamental stuff and I like your humor, you really are starting to sound like a :crybaby: !!!


----------



## gst

Spent, thanks for the compliment on the humor. I enjoy having and sharing a bit of brevity now and then. Life can be all too serious at times. 

If someone posts on this site sharing their opinon that a .223 is plenty large enough caliber for shooting elk, because they have shot an elk with a .223, great that is certainly their right to do so. But if that person comes on a site such as this and claims a group of individuals are breaking the law running around shooting and wounding elk with a .223 and the agencies in charge of enforcing the regulations regarding this are allowing it because of corruption, that is a bit different. I think most people realize that.

There are regulations (laws) regarding the importation and testing of captive cervids. In the thread that was locked, there were accusations of these laws being broken by a group of people in the intent of the claim that was made. Not only was it claimed these laws were being broken, but it was also claimed that there is "corruption in the system" regarding these regulations and the agencies in charge of monitoring and enforcing these regulations. Wether the person making these accusations, after being asked to substantiate them, simply tries to pass them off as a "strong opinion" or not, this is a bit more serious than giving an opinion which breed of hunting dog is best.

As a cattle rancher I know firsthand the seriousness and IMPORTANCE of regulations regarding disease control and prevention as well as the consequences of them being violated. If you are going to make an accusation these regulations are being violated and the agencies involved are corrupt, it is merely my "strong opinion" you should be able to substantiate those claims as they are very serious allegations with very REAL consequences. You can not simply stand up and yell fire in a crowded movie theater because you feel like it. Statements an individual makes should and do have consequences.

Of course the people in charge of this site can run it as they see fit, and if that means allowing their moderators to make these types of claims against groups of people and state agencies unsubstantiated so be it. If they wish to give me the boot from the site for holding those people making these unsubstantiated claims in this thread accountable so be it. The people in charge of this site and what it is or will become can either simply allow things to continue as they have, pick and choose who they hold accountable for what is posted, or decide to hold EVERYONE acountable for the comments they make. That is clearly for them to decide.


----------



## spentwings

My dear gst
If I recall correctly, it's because of your background that you've been given the leeway you have on NoDak.
All I'm saying is that you have a platform to (at times  ) effectively express your views,,,use it wisely.


----------



## swift

> gst wrote:
> Chris Hustad wrote:
> So please don't complain to me about this forum. As they say, "if you can't take the heat stay out of the hot topics" or I think someone did anyway
> 
> Hey don't worry about the heat in the "hot" topics any more. When people can't take being held accountable for what they say, the thread gets locked and if you are foolish enough to take it to the PM's as you're told you simply endure someone making claims in private they would not have the stones to publically.
> 
> That is unless you have the same ideologies as a handful of people on this site, then any comments or claims no matter how petty or personal are tolerated.


Anyone else see the irony of highlighting Chris's don't whine to me post in the middle of a huge whine? That is humorous.


----------



## gst

Spent, 
I appreciate your advice as well as the manner in which you share your "opinions". The art of brevity you use is sometimes hard for me to accomplish!  Although I thought your "opinion" regarding Csquared a little to personal! 

If the people whose reputations are affected by what they let happen on this site beleive in letting the people representing them(moderators) make accusations of serious offenses (violations of state law and corruption in state agencies) without being able to substantiate them, perhaps this is not the "platform" I thought it would be. If the intent of holding someone accountable for the claims they make against a group of people, be it captive cervid ranchers or state animal health agency professionals was lost in the personal crap most of these threads turn into, I apologize to those reading that do not weigh in.

I know many people in these state agencies in which "corruption" was accused. They have dedicated their careers to protecting this states animals, wether wild or domestic, from disease issues. They have accomplished this quite well regardless of what people that know little may claim. These are real people who are the target of these insinuations, not some obscure agenda. And if the powers that be on this site deem it appropriate to boot me off for holding someone accountable to substantiate the claims including "corruption" that were made towards these people, it will be a measure of what this site is. I will lose little sleep over it as I know I have done the right thing in holding someone accountable for making claims such as these they can not substantiate.


----------



## spentwings

That's the prob gst!
I swear your letting personal animosity get the better of you.
You made your point/points and for christ move on and contribute to the site a bit. 
I for one wud like to hear about and see (photos please) the trials and tribulations of a rancher in N.D.

As for the moderators here,,,they're the most forgiving of any forum I've ever been on.
Seriously,,, as much as I'd miss your humor, if I'd have a say...you'd be gone. 
I'm done. :beer:


----------



## gst

spentwings said:


> I for one wud like to hear about and see (photos please) the trials and tribulations of a rancher in N.D


Fair enough. And you probably do not realize just how much I do indeed hope the point has been made so there is no need to revisist it any more. So perhaps every now and then I can contribute some trials and tribulations of a ND rancher. It would be a refreshing change to communicate in a positive manner. There are many blessing that are counted everyday in this career( note I've learned better than to call it a "profession") as well as challenges. So as I move forward to share the blessings hopefully when the challenges (the need to open CRP because of flooded hay lands, excessive govt regulation thru perpetual easements, too many deer in the hay yard, ect...) are shared as well everyone will contribute in a positive manner. :wink:

In all seriousness, I have met people thru this and other oudoor sites who are truly interested in the ranching industry and it is rewarding and interesting communicating with them.The offer has been made before and still stands. 
Stop up see our little slice of heaven and get to know what our little community is about. Perhaps actually meeting someone would dispell some of the myths perpetuated on sites like this. :wink:

Here's a little peek. 
http://antlernd.com/

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref ... 0760219244


----------



## spentwings

My dear gst
Although I may be a generation or two off the farm and have always felt more like a sophisticated Minnesotan :wink: , I
know you ain't the boogieman. Thanks for sharing your piece of ND,,,totally enjoyed it.


----------



## wurgs

I'm really glad you 2 can discuss this without turning to insults. Too many times discussing of opinions turn into childish name calling or insults hurled back and forth. I and others I know have rerfrained from posting at times just to avoid some of those situations. This discussion has been a very pleasant surprise. :beer:


----------



## gst

spentwings said:


> My dear gst


Spent, glad you enjoyed a glimpse into the fun side of life in Antler ND. But given your claims regarding Csquared,  I would prefer you dropping the "my dear" part of the salutation. You know how people on this site can jump to conclusions simply based on a few words written!!! :wink: 



spentwings said:


> Although I may be a generation or two off the farm and have always felt more like a *sophisticated Minnesotan*


I'm sure it took abit of courage to admit that, so I'll try not to hold that against you!


----------



## marcel9

:beer: :beer: :beer: & hunt :sniper:


----------

